
Can you use FreeBSD for a Developer Machine in 2020? - rodrigo975
https://www.jeremymorgan.com/blog/freebsd/freebsd-developer-2020/
======
craftoman
Installed FreeBSD few months ago and GPU was making wierd buzzing noises just
like every other distro I tried on Linux (even when the fan was not spinning).
When I was booting Windows or Ubuntu noises were disappearing like magic. It
was a joke, I was about to make a YouTube video. Tried everything, it was a
driver problem obviously. Point is I dropped it because of this and I really
wanted to switch my workstation to BSD :(

